# Dead dart frog / parasite ID???



## Tomdarr (Aug 25, 2010)

I thought I would get some opinions about a yellow terribilis froglet that died recently. I am not sure of what killed it but I think I found a possible suspect. We put the frog under a microscope and found what appears to be some type of worms/nematodes crawling around. I am not sure if they were the cause of death or showed up after it was dead. I was hoping some of the knowledgeable folks from Dendroboard might be able to help ID these things. I have a few pictures attached and a video that I posted to Youtube.






Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## Blue_Pumilio (Feb 22, 2009)

Possibly phorid fly larva? The hatch pretty quickly...likely not parasites unless you found them inside. Nematodes generally have a sharper pointed end.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

It is hard to tell if they are fly larvae or not due to the high levels of magnification foucused on just one small section of the organism. A clear picture of the whole body of the unidentified organism would be helpful. 

Some comments 

Ed


----------



## Reef_Haven (Jan 19, 2011)

After checking a few of your other threads, I think it is likely you have more than the single froglet.
Have you checked fecals on the other froglets? 
I think they look like maggots as well, as opposed to parasitic worms or nematodes.


----------

